# I’m angry



## wingsandpaws (Oct 28, 2020)

When we’re eating, Mia jumps up to a chair and plops her head on the table and begs for food, but she only does this with my grandma. I’m angry because SHE GIVES MIA FOOD WHEN SHE’s ON TOP OF THE CHAIR and reinforces the behaviour. Because of this, the issue has been far from resolved. I’ve told my grandma countless times to NOT give Mia table food but she gives it to her when i’m not paying attention, and would probably give more if I hadn’t confronted her for it. Sorry I’m just ranting. I’m just tired of Mia begging for food everytime we eat.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

wingsandpaws said:


> When we’re eating, Mia jumps up to a chair and plops her head on the table and begs for food, but she only does this with my grandma. I’m angry because SHE GIVES MIA FOOD WHEN SHE’s ON TOP OF THE CHAIR and reinforces the behaviour. Because of this, the issue has been far from resolved. I’ve told my grandma countless times to NOT give Mia table food but she gives it to her when i’m not paying attention, and would probably give more if I hadn’t confronted her for it. Sorry I’m just ranting. I’m just tired of Mia begging for food everytime we eat.


Does Mia have a crate she could be in at mealtime?

You could also work on sit/stay so that she lies beside you. Or be on a leash attached to your chair.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG. Naughty Mia and naughty Grandma. You can train Mia but unfortunately you can’t train Grandma.

Mia is smart and I’m sure her little trick to jump on a chair is cute but I agree begging at the table is annoying.

Can you crate her or put her in a pen or another room with the door shut? You have to keep her away from the table at meal time and away from her enabler. Maybe give her a kong filled with some of her food to keep her busy.


----------



## wingsandpaws (Oct 28, 2020)

Well, the thing is that she is not crate trained. We got her as an adult, fully house-trained so I didn’t feel like we needed to crate train her. I also do not mind sharing the bed with her since she is only 2,7 kilos haha! She actually knows the command down and she used to do it reliably BUT since my grandma reinforced her behaviour, my best bet is to close the door while we are eating. I am always working on her with sit/stay as well as lie down/stay, but at this point her stay wouldn’t stretch out until we’re finished eating. I constantly worry I suck at training her and am failing as a dog parent, even though I train her in every opportunity. Think every time I open a door I make her wait before letting her in and she does pretty good. My family doesn’t even have any complaints about her behaviour but I constantly worry I’m not doing enough. I do think that’s because of my own issues and not actually Mia, but still.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You're right, begging for food won't stop as long as Grandma is happy with the behavior. Grandma is trying to do a loving thing for the dog. We need to find an alternative loving thing. Instead of getting angry with Grandma, get a lick mat for the dog. Before meals, you and Grandma make a special treat together for the dog. Put the lick mat on a dog mat and let the dog have her special treat while you eat. Bonus, a lick mat treat will last longer than your meal. (Amazon sells "Hyper Pet Likimat" so go look those up)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Even though your dog is older, you can still crate train. It’s a huge benefit because you never know when you have to leave your dog at the vet where they will be crated. They may be stressed but better that they at least feel comfortable in the crate.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, by all means, crate train the dog. Groomers and vets use crates and would find that helpful.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't let this ever happen with grandma again. Even if you need to close your dear dog in another room until you can crate train her. 
I trained my dog to down stay until I have finished eating. Then he gets fed. 
I am so glad I did not have someone else training him to do the wrong thing!


----------



## wingsandpaws (Oct 28, 2020)

Good news! Mia is starting to love her crate! She picks up her toys and brings it to her crate and she also hides there when she feels uncomfortable. She still does sleep with me but her crate is a place to go when I can’t pay attention to her. She gets locked out while we eat because grandma isn’t keen on stopping giving her bits so closing the door it is.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

wingsandpaws said:


> Good news! Mia is starting to love her crate! She picks up her toys and brings it to her crate and she also hides there when she feels uncomfortable. She still does sleep with me but her crate is a place to go when I can’t pay attention to her. She gets locked out while we eat because grandma isn’t keen on stopping giving her bits so closing the door it is.


Wonderful update. Good work.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

*wingsandpaws* - !!! Congratulations! Huge win! You are becoming a great trainer, of both your dear poodle and of Grandma


----------



## wingsandpaws (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This reminds me of my volunteer time at the nursing home with a therapy poodle. The rules of the therapy group were that we were not supposed to give the dogs food, and for the dog's safety, they were trained not to pick up anything on the floor. I was a stickler about the rules and told the patients that my dog was on a special diet and could not eat people food. This line worked for the most part, however there was one man that we visited regularly. His wife baked cookies every week for her husband, and he always saved one for the dog. He let it be known that he was saving a home baked cookie for the dog; not nursing home food. I caved, because it made the man feel so good that he had something to give as a gift. Of course, he made the dog do all sorts of tricks because "she had to earn it". The nursing home setting was so depressing that I was happy to give my dog permission to eat the cookie, and make the man's day.


----------



## wingsandpaws (Oct 28, 2020)

Aww, that’s so sweet!


----------

